# Welcome Mad_Amos_Malone!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the Haunt Forum Mad Amos Malone! You'll like it here!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o& welcome


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, welcome aboard...nice to see you here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fray!


----------



## Mad_Amos_Malone (Jan 19, 2007)

WOWZERS! I was just about to make my own intro thread when I saw this one. Many thanks to everyone who posted here! Special howdys to Naturepixie and Ghostie (thanks for the linkage). Hope to get oodles and gobs of great ideas for this year's haunt.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Mad,
Glad to have you with us


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Mad_Amos_Malone.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome new meat......


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and there are definitly many fresh and refresh ideas here not to mention afew that just shouldnt be.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Amos, glad to have you here as well. Having been on another forum with you, I can tell you that you're going to fit right in here, and that you'll have lots to contribute as well as absorb. Now start posting already !!!!!


----------



## Mad_Amos_Malone (Jan 19, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Hi Amos, glad to have you here as well. Having been on another forum with you, I can tell you that you're going to fit right in here, and that you'll have lots to contribute as well as absorb. Now start posting already !!!!!


*gulp!* Yessir!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome my dear!


----------

